# merging hd video clips



## iainconn (Jul 25, 2009)

hi,
anyone know how to merge (50 odd) sony hd video clips (1 hour of a wedding) into one movie, as picture motion browser cannot seem to do it and even after making a dvd or also after converting them to mpeg, they still all play with a two second pause/black screen between each clip which is very annoying as some clips can be as short as 15 seconds.cheers.
iainconn.


----------



## alieg (Nov 14, 2008)

As I understand it you're trying to view 50 separate files one after the other. Just use a programme like movie maker/after fx/premier to merge them into 1 file.

import the files into the programme and make a composition by dragging the clips onto a timeline. Then just render the movie. This way all the clips make up a continuous file with no gaps between clips unless you intentionally leave gaps in the timeline.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of things to check:
1) it may be that your camera inserts a gap at beginning and end of clips - do they start immediately in media player on your comp?
2) there may be settings in your DVD authoring software (which are you using?) that will set a gap between clips as a default, check all the options or settings menus.
I just did a test burn using DVD Flick (a basic freeware DVD authoring package) with 3 short mpegs and virtually no gap whatsoever - no way of setting one either :laugh:

above posters advice is sound too - only thing you might find is HD file sizes will be large for MovieMaker and it will probably break the clips up into manageable chunks meaning more mucking around if you want to edit them in any way.


----------



## iainconn (Jul 25, 2009)

hi,
thanks for quick responses.never thought of movie maker.i'll try it.i didn't think it would work with avchd format.being that picture motion browser comes with the sony camcorder you would think it would have a merging facility.anyway if movie maker works,thanks a million otherwise it's different software i need.
thanks again
iainconn.


----------

